# New fish



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

got a 3" Tiger oscar today. hes in a 10gal section of my 55. the reds were spooked by the divider but are ok. the oscar adjusted really quick to my water. anyone have a growth rate on tigers?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

If they are fed well and active they grow a little faster. You can also train them to eat out of your hand and you can pet your oscars I can do that with Tiger and Oscar.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

can he be with a teacup ray in a 40gal long?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah he should be ait in a 40. oscars double their size every 3 months when young, and start to slow their growth at about 8 inches. However, just cuz it is slowed down doesnt mean it isnt fast. They will still be growing about an inch every 1 to 2 months. I like them, but they eat and crap to much. Make sure you have a powerful filtration system on your 40. I had 2 in my 55 and it smelled so bad and I was vacuuming it twice a week. I had an emporer 400 on it.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Oscars grow varily fast, unfortunately.. mine always died on me before they got over 5 inches.. They are semi-tempermental and shouldn't bother the ray if he minds his own business


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have two tiger o's right now they are about 5''- 7'' in a 77gal i had a fluval 404 and had to add a ac300 to keep up also a 11''sailfin in there o's like to taste everything than spit it out when they are smaller so i would suggest you break everything up smaller and feed it in pcs so it gets swallowed. how many reds do you have in the 55gal because a full grow o's should have a 55gal to himself at full grown. my tigers are 7 months old some oscars can grow 12'' plus just over a year!!

have fun with your little tiger


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ah crap I have future monster fish in my tank. Mine eat everything which reminds me I have to do a water change tommorow.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice choice! It´s a great fish!

I´ve 2 tiger at this moment!


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i have a tiger o in my 55 he's growin pretty quick and i will tell u when the feeders go into the tank his speed is pretty amazing i feed him rosy reds


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

They grow VERY fast and eat a ton of food...very messy as well. Try to get at least a 75g tank eventually for your oscar since they can reach 16" a 55g tank at only 12" wide is not very good for them. They become much like a true pet due to the fact that they are very interactive with their owners.

mark


----------

